# Roofin Hatchet Rehab



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Some yall might recall I bought a roofin hatchet at a rummage sale fer 75 cents.

Well here be what it look like now:









Sanded, stained an finished the handle.
Cleaned the rust offin the head an reset the handle an sharpened. A coat a paint ta protect it.

Next I gotta make a cover fer it.

Not bad fer a bit a time an a $1 investment.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent job.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool, man!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nice! I have one that is very similar which had been lying around my mom's garage for about forty years; I did a similar rehab (used the longest handle I could find, about 14") and it has served me well for many years. 

Recently, I found another when cleaning out a shed, so I just started to do the same with this one to have one that I can carry around without fear of loss/theft.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NICE! good base for a tomahawk too!


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

Saw this on the web and thought u might like it

































Kinda step by step as it gets made. Im gonna try to make one as soon as i find one at a yard sale


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Interestin, wanna be carefull on the swing with that! You'll poke yer eye out kid!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome job. I need to in vest in alot of tools and not power type tools either


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know that I would file and sharpen the back hammer portion that much. Look at bladed weapons that were used for fighting; they were often only what we would call "tool sharp" today. You didn't want a "razor sharp" edge, for two reasons: easier to damage the edge, and easier to get the weapon stuck in bone. The big damage from an axe like that isn't from cutting power, but from all of that weight being focused on a very small surface area (the edge). I plan to reduce the size of the back hammer, but not sharpen in to that degree by any means. There is a reason that war hammers increased in popularity with the advent of plate armor: if you can't slice into your target, breaking bones or crushing their armor to limit mobility will take someone out of a fight, too.


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

The back end isnt actually razor sharp. It is tool sharp









Here is one of the pics that the crafter also took that i didnt post earlier. But kudos to the historical facts. History was always my favorite subject. Also another reason the popularity of the war hammer was it enabled someone to cave in the chestplate of full armor and incapacitating the victoms ability to breathe... and resulting in suffocation.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife let me pick up a new roofing hatchet today. Gonna make a leather sheath and use it for my new pole axe in my bag.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

one ofthe first things i look for at a thrift shop are the decrepit old tools that often sell very cheap. all the price people see is the rust, not what is under it. get some excellent tools that way, and the rehab keeps me busy in the winter.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Seeing your rehab job makes me think of how much of a garage/yard sale snob I am. Great project for a dollar, I needed that smack in the face, thanks.


----------

